# spring's coming, plug building time ...



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

a few of the 2 dozen little 4" swimmers that i just lathe turned and rigged up after my airbrush bud sprayed 'em up for me - new zealand pine bodies, 1.35 ounces each.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Those look great, awesome paint jobs. I need to start turning plugs again, my lathe has been used only for rodbuilding the past few years. 

John


----------



## Sand Caster (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice Plugs! Question though, is there a a plug that works good for Pups? Any particular color scheme I live in Va Beach.


----------

